# The unofficial somewhat hopeful Friday 2/1 ?storm? thread



## Euler (Jan 30, 2008)

Is anyone hopeful for some goodness to come of the storm headed our way Friday?  The ALY weather station has issued a winter storm warning.

SNOW WILL DEVELOP ACROSS THE WATCH AREA AROUND...OR JUST AFTER
DAYBREAK FRIDAY...WITH UP TO SEVERAL INCHES OF ACCUMULATION
POSSIBLE. THE SNOW WILL THEN MIX WITH...AND CHANGE TO SLEET AND
FREEZING RAIN BY EARLY FRIDAY AFTERNOON. THE SLEET AND FREEZING
RAIN WILL THEN CONTINUE INTO LATE FRIDAY AFTERNOON...BEFORE
CHANGING TO RAIN ACROSS LOWER ELEVATIONS. SIGNIFICANT ACCUMULATIONS
OF ICE ARE POSSIBLE ACROSS THE WATCH AREA BY LATE FRIDAY
AFTERNOON...WHICH COULD RESULT IN POWER OUTAGES AND DOWNED TREE
LIMBS. THE GREATEST PROBABILITY FOR THIS TO OCCUR WILL BE ACROSS
HIGHER ELEVATIONS...PARTICULARLY ABOVE 1200 FEET.

I'm hoping that it will do more good than harm, and that maybe, just maybe... it will be more snow than expected at high elevations and Mt. Snow will get something good.


----------



## mlctvt (Jan 30, 2008)

I've heard very little about this storm so far. Why? Maybe they aren't sure what's going to happen? I'm heading up to Mount Snow Friday night for 3-days too, let's hope we get some good accumulation befor the change over.


----------



## skimore (Jan 30, 2008)

mlctvt said:


> I've heard very little about this storm so far. Why? Maybe they aren't sure what's going to happen? I'm heading up to Mount Snow Friday night for 3-days too, let's hope we get some good accumulation befor the change over.



a bunch of snow then freezing rain on top???


----------



## nelsapbm (Jan 31, 2008)

All of Vermont is under a winter storm watch. Supposed to start as snow and then turn to sleet/freezing rain. For those driving up here tomorrow night, be careful!
From the Burlington National Weather Service Office:
THE POTENTIAL EXISTS FOR 6 OR MORE INCHES OF SNOW AND SLEET ACROSS
THE ST. LAWRENCE VALLEY AND NORTHERN ADIRONDACKS BY EARLY SATURDAY
MORNING. ACROSS THE CHAMPLAIN VALLEY AND CENTRAL AND NORTHERN
VERMONT...SEVERAL INCHES OF SNOW PLUS SIGNIFICANT SLEET AND
FREEZING RAIN ACCUMULATIONS ARE POSSIBLE.

For the Mt. Snow area:
THE SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN ARE
EXPECTED TO CHANGE OVER TO PLAIN RAIN ACROSS LOWER ELEVATIONS...BELOW
1500 FEET...BY MID TO LATE AFTERNOON WITH FREEZING RAIN AND SLEET
OCCURRING AT THE HIGHER ELEVATIONS. SIGNIFICANT ICE ACCUMULATION
OF AROUND A HALF INCH ARE POSSIBLE...ESPECIALLY ACROSS THE HIGHER
ELEVATIONS...


----------



## trycash2 (Jan 31, 2008)

Killington is reporting 5"... can anyone add color?


----------



## Greg (Jan 31, 2008)

trycash2 said:


> Killington is reporting 5"... can anyone add color?



It's probably white...


----------



## nelsapbm (Jan 31, 2008)

LOL Greg. It did snow in VT yesterday as the cold front blew through, so it's entirely possible that K got some snow.


----------



## danny p (Jan 31, 2008)

was watching the snowfall on the k1 cam yesterday afternoon, big fat flakes at an incredibly fast rate, looked like near whiteout conditions.


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks like snow to sleet in the MRV.  Lots of fun for the Friday night drive.....


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 31, 2008)

I keep checking with the NWS, and they are calling for 4-8 inches in Northern New Hampshire starting in the morning, and then changing to rain/sleet late in the afternoon.


----------



## ajl50 (Jan 31, 2008)

This storm is staying off people's radar because there is alot of warm air coming north..however the models keep wanting to pull the low more south and east then it was originally forcasted to go....personally I'd expect like 4 inches of snow with some sleet in the adirondacks with LOTS of sleet south and east of that.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jan 31, 2008)

Got a couple of inches on the hill from yesterday but in the valley pretty much nothing so elevation and location can make a big diference as far as what the type and totals of the percipitation received.


----------



## billski (Jan 31, 2008)

Canceled my Friday plans.  I am hoping to salvage something somewhere for Sunday.  Maybe I'll go jet-skiing. 

You know, when that dump finally comes I'll be out of here so fast there will be no time to leave a message at the office.  Maybe we can give someone a call list.....


----------



## KingM (Jan 31, 2008)

Whatever comes, it looks better than 50 and rain that we had a couple of weeks ago. The skiing is still holding out fine for now.


----------



## nelsapbm (Jan 31, 2008)

It's coming...under a warning now.

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN BURLINGTON HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WARNING...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 12 PM FRIDAY TO 5 AM EST
SATURDAY FOR THE CHAMPLAIN VALLEY OF VERMONT AND NEW YORK AS WELL
AS THE WESTERN SLOPES OF THE GREEN MOUNTAINS DUE TO SIGNIFICANT
SNOW AND ICE ACCUMULATION EXPECTED
SNOW IS EXPECTED TO OVERSPREAD THE REGION BY EARLY FRIDAY
AFTERNOON. SNOW WILL LIKELY CHANGE TO SLEET AND POSSIBLY FREEZING
RAIN BY FRIDAY EVENING AND CONTINUE FRIDAY NIGHT...POSSIBLY
BRIEFLY CHANGING TO RAIN BEFORE ENDING AS SNOW OR SNOW SHOWERS BY
DAYBREAK SATURDAY.

TOTAL SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS OF 3 TO 7 INCHES ALONG WITH ICE
ACCUMULATION UP TO AN HALF INCH IS POSSIBLE WITH THIS EVENT. THE
GREATER SNOW AND ICE ACCUMULATION IS LIKELY ACROSS THE NORTHERN
AREAS


----------



## billski (Jan 31, 2008)

cross fingers.  toes, ears... 

going out to pay homage to Ullr


----------



## KingM (Jan 31, 2008)

They're preemptively calling a half day for the Warren Elementary School tomorrow. I have a feeling this is going to be an interesting one. Whatever happens, it should be a net gain.

The Accuweather (cough) 15 day forecast for the MRV is showing perfect temps and bouts of snow, yet I've been hearing about this coming warm stretch everywhere. I hope they're wrong. One good storm and correct temps and we'll be back where we were a few weeks ago.


----------



## danny p (Feb 1, 2008)

from accuweather.com:


----------



## powbmps (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow!  Roadtrip to Quebec?


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2008)

*optimistic*

The gas tank is full, munchies and boots stowed in the trunk.  I have burned mass quantities of sacrifice to Ullr.  I'm hoping to size things up on Saturday.  

Destiny calls.  

Awaiting the scramble order.  


p. s., I am optimistic.  I will never admit to being delusional.


----------



## nelsapbm (Feb 1, 2008)

Word is that the icing is going to occur between 5-10 tonight....so Billski...you're doing the smart thing by waiting until tomorrow.


----------



## reefer (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm with billski, cocked and loaded, ready for anything at this point................this could be a lot worse as KingM said, we are not really losing and even Southern VT is so close to being perfect. Definitely could use all snow but. The only problem I see is ski areas not being open tomorrow from the wind and ice......................be positive!


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2008)

reefer said:


> I'm with billski, cocked and loaded, ready for anything at this point................this could be a lot worse as KingM said, we are not really losing and even Southern VT is so close to being perfect. Definitely could use all snow but. The only problem I see is ski areas not being open tomorrow from the wind and ice......................be positive!



I just don't like driving on ice or skiing in rain.  Inevitably, there will be a rain-ice-snow transition zone and I don't want to drive in the transition.  Seen far too many bumper-cars accidents.  Anything else, I'm game...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 1, 2008)

Dumping at K right now.....I am heading out.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 1, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> Dumping at K right now.....I am heading out.



go get some dave!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Feb 1, 2008)

Snow is just starting to fall in Lincoln, NH.


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2008)

Kinda windy forecast for the next 48hrs:

WINDS…..…..…..Friday……………….Saturday
2000 feet……..SE 30 to 40 mph………W 15 to 30 mph         
4000 feet…..…SSE 40 to 55 mph.…….W 30 to 40 mph
6000 feet……..SSW 50 to 70 mph.……W 50 to 80 mph

source:
http://www.eotsweb.org/forecasts.php


----------



## KingM (Feb 1, 2008)

It's still dumping in the MRV as of 12:30. Well, dumping might be a bit strong, but it's a good snow and the radar is showing the sleet line holding far south of Vermont, so I'm hopeful we're in for a few good hours.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 1, 2008)

Sleeting pretty heavily in the Reading / Woburn, MA area as I came back from lunch just now...

-w


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2008)

hailing in Nashua, NH


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2008)

KingM said:


> It's still dumping in the MRV as of 12:30. Well, dumping might be a bit strong, but it's a good snow and the radar is showing the sleet line holding far south of Vermont, so I'm hopeful we're in for a few good hours.



KingM, see what you can do to keep it up.  Will ya?


----------



## ccskier (Feb 1, 2008)

I wonder if it is going to be worth it.  Supposed to be in Dedham around 5:30 to meet up with friends then drive up to Jay.  I am about 70/30, staying home being 70.


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm not keen on traveling tonight.  Travel will be better on Saturday.  The winds are going to be strong for the next 24 hours (40-50mph at 4000'.)  They are already gusting to 35 at Stratton.  Can you say "wind hold?"   I'm skiing Sunday.


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm with you Billski, bumper cars on ice just isn't fun. Deep snow's never a problem but ice sux. I was going to do my normal after work drive to Mount Sneax tonight. Tried to get the wife to leave now but she has some project she has to get out and she can't leave work early. I think well just head out early in the morning tomorrow. Mount Snow is reporting heavy snow right now.


----------



## gladerider (Feb 1, 2008)

heading up to lake placid tonight. looks like i am in for some car-skating


----------



## lerops (Feb 1, 2008)

When there is wind, Summit Quad is a victim of wind hold at Whiteface, FWIW.


----------



## ajl50 (Feb 1, 2008)

Driving from philly to belleayre tonight-- any beta on route 28?


----------



## danny p (Feb 1, 2008)

i'm across the river from rt. 28 (15 min east), its all r@*n right now and the roads have been plowed, so it should be ok.  I heard of a fatal crash on rt. 84 and 17 though, so drive carefully.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 1, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> go get some dave!



Oh, I did and it was MUCH better then I thought it was going to be. It was really sweet out there. I will post a trip report in a few hrs if the power stays on.


----------



## KingM (Feb 1, 2008)

It's an odd sort of frozen precipitation that's falling at the moment. Not really snow or sleet, more like rain, but it's already frozen before it hits. It's leaving something that looks and feels like tiny salt crystals. Not ideal, but far, far better than rain.


----------



## Euler (Feb 1, 2008)

KingM said:


> It's an odd sort of frozen precipitation that's falling at the moment. Not really snow or sleet, more like rain, but it's already frozen before it hits. It's leaving something that looks and feels like tiny salt crystals. Not ideal, but far, far better than rain.



Same here in the Mt Snow Valley.  I'm still hoping for more good than harm from today's precip,  It's supposed to change to sporadic rain for a short time, then back to snow at 4AM-ish,


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 1, 2008)

ccskier said:


> I wonder if it is going to be worth it.  Supposed to be in Dedham around 5:30 to meet up with friends then drive up to Jay.  I am about 70/30, staying home being 70.





Ski season is to short..you're always bailing out..go skiing cape codder


----------



## Euler (Feb 1, 2008)

ccskier said:


> I wonder if it is going to be worth it.  Supposed to be in Dedham around 5:30 to meet up with friends then drive up to Jay.  I am about 70/30, staying home being 70.



There's no such thing as a bad day of skiing!


----------



## ccskier (Feb 1, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Ski season is to short..you're always bailing out..go skiing cape codder



I know, My wife and son are up there already.  They have been there since Tuesday.  I can't stand it.  No excuses, I HAVE TURNED INTO A SNOW SNOB.  It it isn't 8"+ this time of year I have an excuse.  At least I have the weekend to get stuff done, no excuses, next Friday I am in the car until noon.  GSS, pm me some Jackson info, may be going out there the 19-26th and need a cheap room for 2 nights.  Thanks,.


----------



## hiroto (Feb 1, 2008)

Wawa closed for the night.  I wonder how much of damage they are getting.



> Due to severe weather we are closing at 4 pm. We will reopen Saturday at 8 am.


----------



## Greg (Feb 1, 2008)

Pouring rain here. My thermometer is not working, but it seems to be at or below freezing. The trees appear to be all iced over.


----------



## billski (Feb 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> Pouring rain here. My thermometer is not working, but it seems to be at or below freezing. The trees appear to be all iced over.



No freezing in the Metro Boston area.  It was really pouring torrents Friday afternoon.  I drove 45 miles to a school hockey game - I wished I had a jet ski.  The puddles were deep in the roads.  I'll bet the rivers look interesting this Saturday morning.  Bummer.


----------

